# IL GIORNO DELLA MEMORIA



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Il 27 gennaio (mancano appena 6 giorni alla scadenza) e' riconosciuto come "Giorno della Memoria" per ricordare la Shoah - sterminio del popolo ebraico - da parte del nazionalsocialismo (nazismo) e del fascismo ... e questo e' cosa giusta, commemorare per non dimenticare, e ricordare per fare in modo che cio' non accada MAI piu'.

Primo Levi dice:  Se comprendere è impossibile, conoscere e' necessario ... sacre e sante parole, a cui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

E' dal 20 luglio del 2000 che si celebra questa ricorrenza, giorno tristissimo, e per alcuni ancora tante lacrime da versare.


La mia domanda e':

Ma i morti palestinesi da parte di Israele (ed in tutti questi anni ce ne sono stati Tanti) chi li piangera'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi se ne ricordera'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di trasmissioni dedicate allo sterminio del popolo ebraico se ne sono fatte a iosa in TIBBU', al cinema, in letteratura nella poesia etc etc etc ...


Come ben dice Levi: conoscere e' necessario, appunto! ... chi ci informera'? ... se appena qualcuno tenta di mostrare una realta' viene assalito ed accusato di essere fazioso, come nel caso di Santoro.



MAH!
Sara' mai possibile una Vera liberta' di espressione nel nostro Paese?



*.*​


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mia ...figlia partirà domenica con il treno della memoria per Auschwitz...

Credo che sia da queste nuove generazioni che fanno queste esperienze che possa nascere la speranza per non desiderare più nessuna guerra, nessun odio per un popolo diverso dal nostro...

Continuare a voler vedere un morto più giusto di un altro o più giustificato di un altro, voler dare più risalto all'uno piuttosto che all'altro è volere ancora e solo divisioni e implicite giustificazioni ora all'uno ora all'altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ho sostenuto le ragioni dei palestinesi, ma la Shoà non è un evento paragonabile.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sostenuto le ragioni dei palestinesi, ma la Shoà non è un evento paragonabile.



Perche'? ... e' la differenza delle cifre dei  morti che fa la disuguaglianza dell'atto criminale che si e' consumato fino ad  un paio di giorni fa? 

Cosa facciamo?! ... diamo origine a Morti di serie  A e morti senza importanza?


E' sconvolgente, inammissibile ed inaccettabile che  proprio Israele gli "ebrei", che hanno visto/vissuto sulla propria pella  una immane tragedia come la soppressione del suo popolo, possa comportarsi alla  stessa stregua dei nazisti nei confronti del popolo palestinese.

Dov'e' la differenza tra Israele di oggi e le SS SS  di ieri, del secolo scorso? DOVE?!

Vediamo come andra' a finire la storia delle bombe  al fosforo ... ne ha denunciato l'uso anche padre Manuel Musallam:

 *M.O.: PARROCO GAZA DENUNCIA, ISRAELE HA USATO BOMBE AL FOSFORO*

 Citta' del Vaticano, 21 gen. (Adnkronos) - L'esercito  israeliano ha usato ''bombe al fosforo che hanno causato orribili bruciature, in  particolare modo ai civili''. La denuncia viene dal parroco di Gaza, padre  Manuel Musallam che, in una nota inviata al Sir, l'agenzia stampa della Cei,  racconta quanto accaduto nella Striscia nei giorni della guerra. ''Il nostro  popolo - afferma il parroco - ha sopportato i bombardamenti delle case, molti  hanno perso tutto e non hanno piu' un tetto. Abbiamo anche sofferto bombe al  fosforo che hanno causato orribili bruciature, specie ai civili''. Musallam  parla di ''incalcolabili traumi psicologici nella popolazione che avra' bisogno  di sostegno per gli anni a venire. Servono scuole e centri per feriti e  disabili, scuole speciali per bambini traumatizzati ed orfani''. ''La guerra  deve finire subito - ribadisce il sacerdote - il mondo deve trovare una  soluzione per il popolo palestinese, i confini con Israele devono essere  ridisegnati e l'occupazione deve finire''. ''Lo status dei rifugiati palestinesi  - conclude - deve essere risolto attraverso il diritto al ritorno e Gerusalemme  est deve essere la capitale palestinese. Il muro di separazione deve essere raso  al suolo, i valichi di frontiera riaperti, liberati i detenuti palestinesi e  rimossi gli insediamenti israeliani affinche' la terra ritorni agli originali  proprietari palestinesi. Se il mondo garantira' al popolo palestinese i suoi  diritti ci sara' sicuramente la pace in Medio Oriente''. 

Il Tempo 21-GEN-09


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Provo dolore e niente altro leggendo queste cose...

e incapacità...


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'? ... e' la differenza delle cifre dei  morti che fa la disuguaglianza dell'atto criminale che si e' consumato fino ad  un paio di giorni fa?
> 
> Cosa facciamo?! ... diamo origine a Morti di serie  A e morti senza importanza?
> 
> ...


il mondo, gli importasse qualcosa, potrebbe anche trovare la soluzione a un sacco di altri conflitti ....... ma pare preoccuparsi solo di questo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Bombe al fosforo....

Ma davvero una Vita vale meno di sputo...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'? ... e' la differenza delle cifre dei  morti che fa la disuguaglianza dell'atto criminale che si e' consumato fino ad  un paio di giorni fa?
> 
> *Cosa facciamo?! ... diamo origine a Morti di serie  A e morti senza importanza?*


scusa ma io lo leggo qui dentro da parecchio.
Si parla solo di morti palestinesi...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

*Al cinema*

c'è un bel film, portate i vostri figli a vederlo, Il bambino col pigiama a righe.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Gennaio 2009)

bisognerebbe farne almeno un centinaio all'anno (uno x ogni massacro o genocidio di massa) di giorni della memoria........


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bisognerebbe farne almeno un centinaio all'anno (uno x ogni massacro o genocidio di massa) di giorni della memoria........


non essere impertinente, se non ne parlano in tv non ci sono altri conflitti nel mondo


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non essere impertinente, se non ne parlano in tv non ci sono altri conflitti nel mondo


 ah ecco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma io lo leggo qui dentro da parecchio.
> Si parla solo di morti palestinesi...


senza nulla togliere alla causa israeliana, ma in questo attacco appena (si spera) concluso i morti israeliani si sono limitati a poche decine di soldati (d'altronde era una guerra...), invece i morti civili palestinesi sono stati più di 1000... tuttora nn ho capito due cose:
- israele ha diritto di vivere in pace ma i missili di hamas sono davvero pericolosi? voglio dire, con tutti i mezzi tecnologici che ha a disposizione l'esercito israeliano (uno dei più avanzati al mondo) nn riesce con operazioni di contraerea a bloccarli?
- per bloccare hamas, c'era bisogno di radere al suolo una intera striscia di terra? è come se volessi uccidere una zanzara con un lanciafiamme...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> senza nulla togliere alla causa israeliana, ma in questo attacco appena (si spera) concluso i morti israeliani si sono limitati a poche decine di soldati (d'altronde era una guerra...), invece i morti civili palestinesi sono stati più di 1000... tuttora nn ho capito due cose:
> - israele ha diritto di vivere in pace ma i missili di hamas sono davvero pericolosi? voglio dire, con tutti i mezzi tecnologici che ha a disposizione l'esercito israeliano (uno dei più avanzati al mondo) nn riesce con operazioni di contraerea a bloccarli?
> - per bloccare hamas, c'era bisogno di radere al suolo una intera striscia di terra? è come se volessi uccidere una zanzara con un lanciafiamme...


 
ho capito il tuo discorso sulla differenza spropositata tra offesa e reazione MA non deve essere nemmeno tanto facile vivere coi missili puntati addosso con gente che ogni tanto si fa saltare in bar e ristoranti o bus. anche in Israele si vive con la paura nel cuore.


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> senza nulla togliere alla causa israeliana, ma in questo attacco appena (si spera) concluso i morti israeliani si sono limitati a poche decine di soldati (d'altronde era una guerra...), invece i morti civili palestinesi sono stati più di 1000... tuttora nn ho capito due cose:
> - israele ha diritto di vivere in pace ma i missili di hamas sono davvero pericolosi? voglio dire, con tutti i mezzi tecnologici che ha a disposizione l'esercito israeliano (uno dei più avanzati al mondo) nn riesce con operazioni di contraerea a bloccarli?
> - per bloccare hamas, c'era bisogno di radere al suolo una intera striscia di terra? è come se volessi uccidere una zanzara con un lanciafiamme...


tralasciando che si lanciano razzi, bombe e autobombe a vicenda da anni ........ se proprio vogliamo fare ipotesi ....... tu credi che ti piacerebbe vederti passare continuamente sulla testa dei missili chiedendoti se questa è la volta che han preso bene la mira?

ma non ho capito questa memoria selettiva, facciamo i giorni della memoria e ci ricordiamo solo di robe successe prima che noi si nascesse ........ di tutto il resto più recente no?
sti 2 mica han cominciato ieri a farsi la guerra eh 

e comunque se vogliamo proprio essere umanitari, ci sono molte altre terre in guerra ......... 

vabbè sembriamo tutti gli allenatori della domenica


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> vabbè sembriamo tutti gli allenatori della domenica


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Gennaio 2009)

io nn difendo la causa palestinese, noto solo che limitatamente a questo caso, l'intervento di risposta ai missili mi pare sia stato un tantino spropositato... con questo nn dico 'che culo gli israeliani, gli piovono in testa i missili', nn li invidio proprio e credo anche che si debba trattare molto poco con un movimento (hamas) che ha la distruzione dello stato israeliano nel suo statuto... cmq continuo a nn capire come nn riescano a fermare i missili con la contraerea, lo so che poi ci sono i kamikaze, però intanto si fermano i missili...

nn è questione di allenatori della domenica, se ne parla, lo so anche io che noi nn possiamo risolvere i problemi e che ci sono tantissime altre guerre nel mondo, ma, egoisticamente parlando, il conflitto israelo-palestinese crea problemi a tutto il mondo...


----------



## Iris (22 Gennaio 2009)

Nessun eccidio ne giustifica un altro. Mettiamocelo bene in testa.
L'olocausto va ricordato, deve essere di monito costante a tutti.
Deve ricordare l'assurdità della violenza degli uomini sugli altri uomini, giustificata da volontà di potenza, senza distinzioni o giustificazioni di alcun tipo.
Purtroppo la storia non ci ha insegnato niente, o ci ha insegnato poco.

Io mi auguro che non vengano dimenticati i morti innocenti di nessuna epoca, e si continui sempre a raccontare la storia dei vinti, e non solo quella dei vincitori.
Dai Galli di Tacito, gli indios dei conquistadores, ai morti arabi in palestina (non ci dimentichiamo le vittime del colonialismo fatte da noi occidentali), tutti le masse silenziosamente mandate a morte, devono essere ricordate.
Mi rendo conto che può sembrare retorico, ma io lo penso veramente.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Nessun eccidio ne giustifica un altro. Mettiamocelo bene in testa.
> L'olocausto va ricordato, deve essere di monito costante a tutti.
> Deve ricordare l'assurdità della violenza degli uomini sugli altri uomini, giustificata da volontà di potenza, senza distinzioni o giustificazioni di alcun tipo.
> Purtroppo la storia non ci ha insegnato niente, o ci ha insegnato poco.
> ...













































mi permetto di aggiungere solo questo: la giornata non è quella della memoria del popolo ebraico, ma solo della memoria. 
Perchè l'olocausto ha sterminato decine di migliaia di persone innocenti. solo questo conta. 
Se fosse importante la loro nazionalità o religione o preferenze sessuali, sarebbe questo l'ulteriore eccidio. E ricordare non servirebbe a nulla. 
Il 27 gennaio, quello che dovremmo ricordare, è che la guerra non è MAI una soluzione e che gli interessi da proteggere sono sempre quelli dei deboli.


----------



## Iris (22 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bombe al fosforo....
> 
> Ma davvero una Vita vale meno di sputo...


E' un "crimine di guerra". Chi ne ha deciso l'uso deve essere processato.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Gennaio 2009)

Io credo che il giorno della memoria, nato e dedicato fondamentalmente agllo sterminio degli ebrei, sia una sorta di occasione per non dimenticare in generale quanto sia folle decidere consapevolmente l'eccidio di un popolo, che sia quello ebreo, palestinese, e così via.
Almeno io ai miei alunni l'ho spiegato così.


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il 27 gennaio (mancano appena 6 giorni alla scadenza) e' riconosciuto come "Giorno della Memoria" per ricordare la Shoah - sterminio del popolo ebraico - da parte del nazionalsocialismo (nazismo) e del fascismo ... e questo e' cosa giusta, commemorare per non dimenticare, e ricordare per fare in modo che cio' non accada MAI piu'.
> 
> Primo Levi dice: Se comprendere è impossibile, conoscere e' necessario ... sacre e sante parole, a cui
> 
> ...


 

faremo meglio piangere i morti da tutte due le parti!

non tutti ebrei e non tutti palestinesi vogliono la guerra!

purtroppo la maggioranza sene frega altmente di quasta causa e continuano a dire che lo hanno voluto loro!

io quel giorno pensero a tutti e due parti!

ho tanti amici ebrei e anche tanti amici palestinesi e tutti loro basta che ne parli si mettono a piangere e sono altamente contrari ad ogni tipo di guerra!

peace on earth!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma io lo leggo qui dentro da parecchio.
> Si parla solo di morti palestinesi...


oggi parliamo di morti palestinesi! 
ieri parlavamo di morti israeliani! 
il 11 settembre parlavamo di morti americani!

parliamo di quelli che soffrono al momento loro!

ci sono anche stati morti israelini!

e noi lo diciamo!

vogliamo la pace, non contare i morti!

diamo la voce a chi ha meno voce!

*Please click on any statistic for the source and more information.*
*Statistics Last Updated: November 6, 2008*


Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
September 29, 2000 - Present
123 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians and 1,050 Palestinian children have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000. (View Source)
 123 bambini israeliani sono stati uccisi da palestinesi e 1050 bambini palestinesi sono stati uccisi da israeliani dal 29 settembre 2000


Israelis and Palestinians Killed
September 29, 2000 - Present
 
1,062 Israelis and at least 4,876 Palestinians have been killed since September 29, 2000. (View Source)
1062 israeliani e 4876 palestinesi sono stati uccisi dal 29 settembre 2000


Israelis and Palestinians Injured
September 29, 2000 - Present

8,341 Israelis and 33,034 Palestinians have been injured since September 29, 2000. (View Source)
8341 israeliani e 33034 palestinesi sono stati feriti dal 29 sett 2000

During Fiscal Year 2007, the U.S. gave more than $6.8 million _per day_ to Israel and $0.3 million _per day_ to the Palestinians. (View Source)

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/index.html


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho capito il tuo discorso sulla differenza spropositata tra offesa e reazione MA non deve essere nemmeno tanto facile vivere coi missili puntati addosso con gente che ogni tanto si fa saltare in bar e ristoranti o bus. anche in Israele si vive con la paura nel cuore.


 
Arthuro/Giovanni direbbe come ha detto dei palestinesi!
perché insistere tanto a viverci allora!???
perché non emigrano? palestinesi e israeliani????

il problema puo essere risolto! con tanta fede a tanta giustizia!

basterebbe che emigrassero tutti i politici! ecco; la pace sarebbe fatta!

peace on earth!


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Arthuro/Giovanni direbbe come ha detto dei palestinesi!
> perché insistere tanto a viverci allora!???
> perché non emigrano? palestinesi e israeliani????
> 
> ...


sicura sicura?


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La mia domanda e':
> 
> Ma i morti palestinesi da parte di Israele (ed in tutti questi anni ce ne sono stati Tanti) chi li piangera'?



Mari, tu hai ragione. Morti sono quelli, e morti sono quest'altri.
Ed è giusto celebrarli, giusto ricordarli, giusto tutto.

Ma non si puo' paragonare l'Olocausto con all'attuale guerra, o alle guerre passate.

Hai citato P.Levi, e ti riporto la sua più famosa poesia:

 Voi che vivete sicuri
Nelle vostre tiepide case,
voi che trovate tornando a sera
Il cibo caldo e visi amici:
Considerate se questo è un uomo
Che lavora nel fango
Che non conosce pace
Che lotta per mezzo pane
Che muore per un sì o per un no.
Considerate se questa è una donna,
Senza capelli e senza nome
Senza più forza di ricordare
Vuoti gli occhi e freddo il grembo
Come una rana d'inverno.
Meditate che questo è stato:
Vi comando queste parole.
Scolpitele nel vostro cuore
Stando in casa andando per via,
Coricandovi alzandovi;
Ripetetele ai vostri figli.
O vi si sfaccia la casa,
La malattia vi impedisca,
I vostri nati torcano il viso da voi.

Si parlava del male nel 3d di MM, eccolo!
Sempre parafrasando P.Levi:

" se è esistito  _Auschwitz, dio non esiste"
_


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sicura sicura?


 
se vanno via i politici almeno sapremo se sono capaci a vivere insieme!
secondo me ci sono troppi interessi politici di mezzo! troppi soldi!

continuo a sentire israeliani che vogliono la pace!

in rete e nella vita!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kkj6Qd11eBs

israeliani chiedono la pace!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=L31KhaYoxjc&NR=1

ultimi news!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kkj6Qd11eBs
> 
> israeliani chiedono la pace!


Speriamo che stavolta hamas la rispetti...


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bombe al fosforo....
> 
> Ma davvero una Vita vale meno di sputo...





Iris ha detto:


> E' un "crimine di guerra". Chi ne ha deciso l'uso deve essere processato.



Vent'anni fa quando ho fatto il militare ogni tanto facevamo la guardia alle "polveriere", ai depositi di munizioni.
Prima di incominciare facevamo le prove antincendio con idranti ed estintori.
C'erano alcune "casette" che contenevano munizioni al fosforo bianco e ci dicevano che su queste, in caso di incendio, era inutile usare gli idranti.
Se anche l'esercito italiano usa il fosforo bianco, forse questo materiale non è vietato dagli organismi internazionali.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mari, tu hai ragione. Morti sono quelli, e morti sono quest'altri.
> Ed è giusto celebrarli, giusto ricordarli, giusto tutto.
> 
> Ma non si puo' paragonare l'Olocausto con all'attuale guerra, o alle guerre passate.
> ...


L'avrebbe potuta scrivere un palestinese, o un nativo americano. La giornata della memoria è solo vuota retorica, se non siamo predisposti a sentire in noi l'ingiustizia ed il dolore di uno schiaffo dato a qualunque altro essere. 
Quando colpiscono e ingiuriano un debole, sento dentro me dolore vivo. 
*Il massacro di Gaza è Shoah*. Non conta il numero di morti. Conta la volontà dell'oppressore e la sofferenza del debole.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Vent'anni fa quando ho fatto il militare ogni tanto facevamo la guardia alle "polveriere", ai depositi di munizioni.
> Prima di incominciare facevamo le prove antincendio con idranti ed estintori.
> C'erano alcune "casette" che contenevano munizioni al fosforo bianco e ci dicevano che su queste, in caso di incendio, era inutile usare gli idranti.
> *Se anche l'esercito italiano usa il fosforo bianco, forse questo materiale non è vietato dagli organismi internazionali*.


 Il fosforo bianco è vietato della convenzione di Ginevra, se usato su aree densamente popolate. Gaza lo è, più di qualunque altra zona al mondo. Forse solo il Ghetto di Varsavia nell'ultima guerra ha conosciuto una densità di popolazione maggiore.


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2009)

Credo che Moltimodi abbia centrato il punto della questione.
Non si può star qui a cercare le colpe più o meno gravi di un popolo contando i morti che ha fatto o che ha subito.
Bisogna focalizzarsi sulla singola questione storica. Leggere , da parte di qualcuno, che le guerre fanno tutte schifo e che non ci sono vittime e carnefici è una vera e propria minchiata, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi. Questo ragionamento lo si può fare quando si parla dei ragazzi che si trovano su un campo di battaglia, ma non quando si parla delle stanze dei bottoni. In quel caso ci sono politici che mandano in guerra i ragazzi per conquistare ed altri che lo fanno per la sopravvivenza delle libertà di un popolo. 
La Shoà è un evento catastrofico, forse una delle piùà grandi tragedie che l'umanità abbia conosciuto. Al pari del genicidio degli armeni, le stragi del comunismo in Cina o in URSS con Stalin o delle dittature militari nel Cile di Pinochet (non proprio un comunista..). E cos' anche per il popolo Palestinese. Asserire che manca un carnefice, ma che è solo una guerra significa non conoscere la storia. Israele è un Paese che ha occupato dei territori e da anni nega non solo la creazione di un libero stato Palestinese in territori da lui occupati, ma nega anche le libertà di questo popolo, costretto a vivere come all'interno di un gigantesco check-point dove ti controllano ogni 200 metri di strada che fai e anche se vai a pisciare. Dove non hai diritti, se non quello di stare buono e non fare casino, dove una sassata riceve in cambio una pallottola nel cranio. Da 40 anni il popolo palestinese combatte per avere quello che non ha mai avuto: il proprio riconoscimento di popolo e la propria libertà. Così come in Bosnia i musulmani lo facevano per la conservazione del proprio Stato ed evitare che scomparisse sotto l'avanzata dei Serbi animati dal disegno politico della Grande Serbia. Quando il mondo si è roto le palle dei Serbi sono bastate 3 settimane per far finire un massacro di 5 anni. Se questa guerra va avanti da 40 anni è perchè il carnefice in questo caso gode della protezione di tutto il mondo occidentale, vale a dire dell'ONU. E io resto indignato e schifato di fornte a queste prese di posizione, perchè ovviamente le vite israeliane sono di seria A, quelle palestinesi di serie B.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che Moltimodi abbia centrato il punto della questione.
> Non si può star qui a cercare le colpe più o meno gravi di un popolo contando i morti che ha fatto o che ha subito.
> Bisogna focalizzarsi sulla singola questione storica. *Leggere , da parte di qualcuno, che le guerre fanno tutte schifo e che non ci sono vittime e carnefici è una vera e propria minchiata*, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi. Questo ragionamento lo si può fare quando si parla dei ragazzi che si trovano su un campo di battaglia, ma non quando si parla delle stanze dei bottoni. In quel caso ci sono politici che mandano in guerra i ragazzi per conquistare ed altri che lo fanno per la sopravvivenza delle libertà di un popolo.
> La Shoà è un evento catastrofico, forse una delle piùà grandi tragedie che l'umanità abbia conosciuto. Al pari del genicidio degli armeni, le stragi del comunismo in Cina o in URSS con Stalin o delle dittature militari nel Cile di Pinochet (non proprio un comunista..). E cos' anche per il popolo Palestinese. *Asserire che manca un carnefice, ma che è solo una guerra significa non conoscere la storia. Israele è un Paese che ha occupato dei territori e da anni nega non solo la creazione di un libero stato Palestinese in territori da lui occupati, ma nega anche le libertà di questo popolo, costretto a vivere come all'interno di un gigantesco check-point dove ti controllano ogni 200 metri di strada che fai e anche se vai a pisciare. Dove non hai diritti, se non quello di stare buono e non fare casino, dove una sassata riceve in cambio una pallottola nel cranio*. Da 40 anni il popolo palestinese combatte per avere quello che non ha mai avuto: il proprio riconoscimento di popolo e la propria libertà. Così come in Bosnia i musulmani lo facevano per la conservazione del proprio Stato ed evitare che scomparisse sotto l'avanzata dei Serbi animati dal disegno politico della Grande Serbia. Quando il mondo si è roto le palle dei Serbi sono bastate 3 settimane per far finire un massacro di 5 anni. Se questa guerra va avanti da 40 anni è perchè il carnefice in questo caso gode della protezione di tutto il mondo occidentale, vale a dire dell'ONU. E io resto indignato e schifato di fornte a queste prese di posizione, perchè ovviamente le vite israeliane sono di seria A, quelle palestinesi di serie B.


Concordo totalmente. Dirò anzi, che è non solo un diritto, ma a mio modo di vedere addirittura un dovere, che un oppresso possa imbracciare il fucile, provando a riscattarsi.
D'altronde, cosa hanno fatto i nostri banditi-partigiani? O i guerriglieri-schiavi di Spartaco? O i terroristi-lakota a Little Big Horn?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che Moltimodi abbia centrato il punto della questione.
> Non si può star qui a cercare le colpe più o meno gravi di un popolo contando i morti che ha fatto o che ha subito.
> Bisogna focalizzarsi sulla singola questione storica. Leggere , da parte di qualcuno, che le guerre fanno tutte schifo e che non ci sono vittime e carnefici è una vera e propria minchiata, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi. Questo ragionamento lo si può fare quando si parla dei ragazzi che si trovano su un campo di battaglia, ma non quando si parla delle stanze dei bottoni. In quel caso ci sono politici che mandano in guerra i ragazzi per conquistare ed altri che lo fanno per la sopravvivenza delle libertà di un popolo.
> La Shoà è un evento catastrofico, forse una delle piùà grandi tragedie che l'umanità abbia conosciuto. Al pari del genicidio degli armeni, le stragi del comunismo in Cina o in URSS con Stalin o delle dittature militari nel Cile di Pinochet (non proprio un comunista..). E cos' anche per il popolo Palestinese. Asserire che manca un carnefice, ma che è solo una guerra significa non conoscere la storia. Israele è un Paese che ha occupato dei territori e da anni nega non solo la creazione di un libero stato Palestinese in territori da lui occupati, ma nega anche le libertà di questo popolo, costretto a vivere come all'interno di un gigantesco check-point dove ti controllano ogni 200 metri di strada che fai e anche se vai a pisciare. Dove non hai diritti, se non quello di stare buono e non fare casino, dove una sassata riceve in cambio una pallottola nel cranio. Da 40 anni il popolo palestinese combatte per avere quello che non ha mai avuto: il proprio riconoscimento di popolo e la propria libertà. Così come in Bosnia i musulmani lo facevano per la conservazione del proprio Stato ed evitare che scomparisse sotto l'avanzata dei Serbi animati dal disegno politico della Grande Serbia. Quando il mondo si è roto le palle dei Serbi sono bastate 3 settimane per far finire un massacro di 5 anni. Se questa guerra va avanti da 40 anni è perchè il carnefice in questo caso gode della protezione di tutto il mondo occidentale, vale a dire dell'ONU. E io resto indignato e schifato di fornte a queste prese di posizione, perchè ovviamente le vite israeliane sono di seria A, quelle palestinesi di serie B.


Ma grande


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

Il giorno della memoria dovrebbe essere destinato non solo a ricordare la Shoah, ma tutti quegli atti di crudeltà organizzata che la storia purtroppo non ci fa mancare.
Solo che ci troviamo come sempre nelle mani di coloro che stumentalizzano le cose per tirare acqua al proprio mulino, ed Israele, che con la Shoah, oramai ha davvero poco a che fare, ci marcia parecchio. Quante delle vittime del nazismo approverebbero oggi una politica come quella israeliana?
Non sto facendo propaganda pro Palestina, io aborro il terrorismo e la propaganda politico-religioso-terroristica dell'islam, ma anche giustificare ogni cosa facendo strumento ad ogni pie' sospinto del passato non mi pare cosa accettabile, come non mi pare accettabile il leccaculismo di comodo della chiesa cattolica oggi, dopo secoli di persecuzione verso gli ebrei, i musulmani e gli indù.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (23 Gennaio 2009)

quoto buscopan e ancor di più MM, bello


----------



## Nordica (23 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quoto buscopan e ancor di più MM, bello


quoto te nel quotare loro!

sono contenta che esistono delle persone altruiste con una mente lucida e equilibrata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che Moltimodi abbia centrato il punto della questione.
> Non si può star qui a cercare le colpe più o meno gravi di un popolo contando i morti che ha fatto o che ha subito.
> Bisogna focalizzarsi sulla singola questione storica. Leggere , da parte di qualcuno, che le guerre fanno tutte schifo e che non ci sono vittime e carnefici è una vera e propria minchiata, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi. Questo ragionamento lo si può fare quando si parla dei ragazzi che si trovano su un campo di battaglia, ma non quando si parla delle stanze dei bottoni. In quel caso ci sono politici che mandano in guerra i ragazzi per conquistare ed altri che lo fanno per la sopravvivenza delle libertà di un popolo.
> La Shoà è un evento catastrofico, forse una delle piùà grandi tragedie che l'umanità abbia conosciuto. Al pari del genicidio degli armeni, le stragi del comunismo in Cina o in URSS con Stalin o delle dittature militari nel Cile di Pinochet (non proprio un comunista..). E cos' anche per il popolo Palestinese. Asserire che manca un carnefice, ma che è solo una guerra significa non conoscere la storia. Israele è un Paese che ha occupato dei territori e da anni nega non solo la creazione di un libero stato Palestinese in territori da lui occupati, ma nega anche le libertà di questo popolo, costretto a vivere come all'interno di un gigantesco check-point dove ti controllano ogni 200 metri di strada che fai e anche se vai a pisciare. Dove non hai diritti, se non quello di stare buono e non fare casino, dove una sassata riceve in cambio una pallottola nel cranio. Da 40 anni il popolo palestinese combatte per avere quello che non ha mai avuto: il proprio riconoscimento di popolo e la propria libertà. Così come in Bosnia i musulmani lo facevano per la conservazione del proprio Stato ed evitare che scomparisse sotto l'avanzata dei Serbi animati dal disegno politico della Grande Serbia. Quando il mondo si è roto le palle dei Serbi sono bastate 3 settimane per far finire un massacro di 5 anni. *Se questa guerra va avanti da 40 anni è perchè il carnefice in questo caso gode della protezione di tutto il mondo occidentale, vale a dire dell'ONU*. E io resto indignato e schifato di fornte a queste prese di posizione, perchè ovviamente le vite israeliane sono di seria A, quelle palestinesi di serie B.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Nessun eccidio ne giustifica un altro. Mettiamocelo bene in testa*.
> L'olocausto va ricordato, deve essere di monito costante a tutti.
> Deve ricordare l'assurdità della violenza degli uomini sugli altri uomini, giustificata da volontà di potenza, senza distinzioni o giustificazioni di alcun tipo.
> Purtroppo la storia non ci ha insegnato niente, o ci ha insegnato poco.
> ...


 La Shoa non è paragonabile per la differenza sostanziale dell'industralizzazione dello sterminio.
Ma soprattutto non va paragonata perché l'aritmetica dei massacri è aberrante.
La vergognosa politica attuale d'Israele non annulla la Shoa così come non ne è giustificata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Gennaio 2009)

gli olocausti vanno ricordati tutti a prescindere specie quelli che avvengono attualmente
altrimenti sarebbe come dire che ci sono i massacri di serie A e quelli di serie B


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il giorno della memoria dovrebbe essere destinato non solo a ricordare la Shoah, ma tutti quegli atti di crudeltà organizzata che la storia purtroppo non ci fa mancare.
> Solo che ci troviamo come sempre nelle mani di coloro che stumentalizzano le cose per tirare acqua al proprio mulino, ed Israele, che con la Shoah, oramai ha davvero poco a che fare, ci marcia parecchio. Quante delle vittime del nazismo approverebbero oggi una politica come quella israeliana?
> Non sto facendo propaganda pro Palestina, io aborro il terrorismo e la propaganda politico-religioso-terroristica dell'islam, ma anche giustificare ogni cosa facendo strumento ad ogni pie' sospinto del passato non mi pare cosa accettabile, *come non mi pare accettabile il leccaculismo di comodo della chiesa cattolica oggi, dopo secoli di persecuzione verso gli ebrei, i musulmani e gli indù.*


Forse il contesto storico-politico era un po' differente da quello attuale.


----------



## Old belledejour (24 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avrebbe potuta scrivere un palestinese, o un nativo americano. La giornata della memoria è solo vuota retorica, se non siamo predisposti a sentire in noi l'ingiustizia ed il dolore di uno schiaffo dato a qualunque altro essere.
> Quando colpiscono e ingiuriano un debole, sento dentro me dolore vivo.
> *Il massacro di Gaza è Shoah*. Non conta il numero di morti. Conta la volontà dell'oppressore e la sofferenza del debole.



Moltimodi, io ci tengo a precisare che sono d'accordo con quelli che scrivi.
Però ci tengo anche a sottolineare che a mio avviso l'Olocausto è diverso. 
Ed è diverso perchè un conto è uccidere un altro perchè è guerra, perchè si è sadici, perchè si è violenti, perchè si è psicopatici qualunque cosa, ma tutt'altro, e davvero non so definirlo, è privare colui che hai intenzione di uccidere della propria dignità, intimo, anima.
Nell'Olocausto prima di uccidere l'uomo veniva privato della propria anima, era ucciso due volte. Dentro e fuori. Veniva sottoposto a lente agonie.

Prendere dei neonati e svuotarli del sangue, per vedere quanto ne conteneva in un corpo cosi piccolo, è un qualcosa che io non so definire. Perchè non è sadismo, è cattiveria. E' male.

Prima di uccidere le donne, togliere casa, marito, figli, vestiti, capelli.. e poi ucciderle comunque, è paragonabile a qualunque altra guerra?

E ribadisco.. io sono d'accordo con te. Ma che sia diverso ci sta tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Moltimodi, io ci tengo a precisare che sono d'accordo con quelli che scrivi.
> Però ci tengo anche a sottolineare che a mio avviso l'Olocausto è diverso.
> Ed è diverso perchè un conto è uccidere un altro perchè è guerra, perchè si è sadici, perchè si è violenti, perchè si è psicopatici qualunque cosa, ma tutt'altro, e davvero non so definirlo, è privare colui che hai intenzione di uccidere della propria dignità, intimo, anima.
> Nell'Olocausto prima di uccidere l'uomo veniva privato della propria anima, era ucciso due volte. Dentro e fuori. Veniva sottoposto a lente agonie.
> ...


 

Bella...è interessante quello che hai detto...e allora mi viene da pensare che dobbiamo quindi stilare una* gerarchia di rispetto* tra colui che è  stato eliminato alla Vita lentamente ..ripettoa quel bimbo( 2o3 ) che solo ieri è stato ammazzato in belgio mi pare da quel psicopatico in 4 sec?

non lo so...devo riflettere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bella...è interessante quello che hai detto...e allora mi viene da pensare che dobbiamo quindi stilare una* gerarchia di rispetto* tra colui che è stato eliminato alla Vita lentamente ..ripettoa quel bimbo( 2o3 ) che solo ieri è stato ammazzato in belgio mi pare da quel psicopatico in 4 sec?
> 
> non lo so...devo riflettere.


 Io credo che non ci sia gerarchia tra le vittime, ma tra i carnefici sì.
Quando mi imbufalisco e indigno profondamente qui o nella vita nei confronti di chi è razzista a parole o negli atteggiamenti è perché sento che è più grave pensare altri diversi e meno umani dell'atto violento in sè.
Io non escludo di poter uccidere e sono quasi certa che lo farei per difendere qualcuno che amo, ma il perché fa la differenza.
Lo psicopatico di ieri è appunto uno psicopatico e le responsabilità sono sue, ma anche di chi non l'ha ben custodito.
I bambini sono tutti bambini.
Questo non è un pensiero così diffuso.
Ed è un'altra cosa che mi fa imbufalire.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che non ci sia gerarchia tra le vittime, ma tra i carnefici sì.
> Quando mi imbufalisco e indigno profondamente qui o nella vita nei confronti di chi è razzista a parole o negli atteggiamenti è perché sento che è più grave pensare altri diversi e meno umani dell'atto violento in sè.
> Io non escludo di poter uccidere e sono quasi certa che lo farei per difendere qualcuno che amo, ma il perché fa la differenza.
> Lo psicopatico di ieri è appunto uno psicopatico e le responsabilità sono sue, ma anche di chi non l'ha ben custodito.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Moltimodi, io ci tengo a precisare che sono d'accordo con quelli che scrivi.
> Però ci tengo anche a sottolineare che a mio avviso l'Olocausto è diverso.
> Ed è diverso perchè un conto è uccidere un altro perchè è guerra, perchè si è sadici, perchè si è violenti, perchè si è psicopatici qualunque cosa, ma tutt'altro, e davvero non so definirlo, è privare colui che hai intenzione di uccidere della propria dignità, intimo, anima.
> Nell'Olocausto prima di uccidere l'uomo veniva privato della propria anima, era ucciso due volte. Dentro e fuori. Veniva sottoposto a lente agonie.
> ...


Orribile sicuramente... ma non dimentichiamo che la Russia comunista ne ha deportati 15 milioni nei campi di concentramento AKA Gulag.

Non voglio dire che uno sia peggio dell'altro. per carita', ma tutti ricordano l'olocausto ma non ho mai sentito parlare di memorial day per quei 15 milioni deportati in Siberia.

Con tutto che non sappiamo esattamente cosa attualmente stiano combinando in Cina o in Corea


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Orribile sicuramente... ma non dimentichiamo che la Russia comunista ne ha deportati 15 milioni nei campi di concentramento AKA Gulag.
> 
> Non voglio dire che uno sia peggio dell'altro. per carita', ma tutti ricordano l'olocausto ma non ho mai sentito parlare di memorial day per quei 15 milioni deportati in Siberia.
> 
> Con tutto che non sappiamo esattamente cosa attualmente stiano combinando in Cina o in Corea


Vi son state condanne unanimi dei crimini dei regimi comunisti, ma mentre il nazismo è un'ideologia/regime sconfitto dalla storia, il comunismo (inteso come regime di potere) è tuttora vivo e vegeto ed imperversante.

Istituire un memorial day per quei deportati/massacrati sarebbe mettere le nazioni che ancora l'adottano alla gogna quindi condannarne anche le attuali distorsioni, mancanze di libertà, soprusi e di conseguenza agire per evitarne il ripetersi.

L'ipocrisia del cerchiobottismo della politica mondiale non se lo può permettere.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi son state condanne unanimi dei crimini dei regimi comunisti, ma mentre il nazismo è un'ideologia/regime sconfitto dalla storia, il comunismo (inteso come regime di potere) è tuttora vivo e vegeto ed imperversante.
> 
> Istituire un memorial day per quei deportati/massacrati sarebbe mettere le nazioni che ancora l'adottano alla gogna quindi condannarne anche le attuali distorsioni, mancanze di libertà, soprusi e di conseguenza agire per evitarne il ripetersi.
> 
> L'ipocrisia del cerchiobottismo della politica mondiale non se lo può permettere.


Pero' non ricordo in quale parte dell'ideologia politica comunista viene menzionata la deportazione nei campi di concentramento.

La Cina e la Corea andrebbero messe alla gogna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' non ricordo in quale parte dell'ideologia politica comunista viene menzionata la deportazione nei campi di concentramento.
> 
> La Cina e la Corea andrebbero messe alla gogna


 Infatti


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> *Pero' non ricordo in quale parte dell'ideologia politica comunista viene menzionata la deportazione nei campi di concentramento.*
> 
> La Cina e la Corea andrebbero messe alla gogna


Questa è in effetti la più grossa differenza che spiega perchè, ancora oggi, l'ideologia comunista non può venire in nessun modo paragonata a quella nazi-fascista.
Le due ideologie si basano su concetti esattamente agli antipodi. Per il cominismo tutti gli uomini sono uguali, mentre per il nazi-fascismo ci sono uomini "diversi" che debbono venire eliminati. In quest'ultimo caso le deportazioni di massa e l'eliminazione del diverso sono parte integrante dell'ideologia su cui si basa la politica, mentre nel comunismo (che non le prevede) sono state determinate (e ancora oggi lo sono) da regimi militari che si avvalevano di questi sistemi per far tacere ogni forma di pensiero diversa dall'ideologia politica del regime. Se si vuole fare un paragone, il comunismo storicamente ha utilizzato gli stessi mezzi della Chiesa Cattolica all'epoca dell'Inquisizione. Vale a dire:" tu non la pensi come ti dico io e quindi ti ammazzo". Ma nell'ideologia cattolica, come in quella comunista, tutto questo non è in realtà previsto.
Al contrario, nell'ideologia nazi-fascista, non è importante che tu la pensi o meno in un determinato modo. La cosa importante è chi sei. Se tu sei ebreo, anche se la pensi come loro, ti deportano e ti eliminano in quanto diverso. Mi sembra che in quest ultimo caso la follia ha le radici proprio nell'ideologia

Buscopann


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa è in effetti la più grossa differenza che spiega perchè, ancora oggi, l'ideologia comunista non può venire in nessun modo paragonata a quella nazi-fascista.
> Le due ideologie si basano su concetti esattamente agli antipodi. Per il cominismo tutti gli uomini sono uguali, mentre per il nazi-fascismo ci sono uomini "diversi" che debbono venire eliminati. In quest'ultimo caso le deportazioni di massa e l'eliminazione del diverso sono parte integrante dell'ideologia su cui si basa la politica, mentre nel comunismo (che non le prevede) sono state determinate (e ancora oggi lo sono) da regimi militari che si avvalevano di questi sistemi per far tacere ogni forma di pensiero diversa dall'ideologia politica del regime. Se si vuole fare un paragone, il comunismo storicamente ha utilizzato gli stessi mezzi della Chiesa Cattolica all'epoca dell'Inquisizione. Vale a dire:" tu non la pensi come ti dico io e quindi ti ammazzo". Ma nell'ideologia cattolica, come in quella comunista, tutto questo non è in realtà previsto.
> Al contrario, nell'ideologia nazi-fascista, non è importante che tu la pensi o meno in un determinato modo. La cosa importante è chi sei. Se tu sei ebreo, anche se la pensi come loro, ti deportano e ti eliminano in quanto diverso. Mi sembra che in quest ultimo caso la follia ha le radici proprio nell'ideologia
> 
> Buscopann


Ma era esattamente quello che intendevo evidenziare.
Infatti si condanna il nazismo e i suoi crimini ma non il comunismo e i suoi crimini solo perche' il comunismo non menziona esplicitamente lo sterminio.

Mi pare assurdo, una delle piu' grosse menzogne politiche


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma era esattamente quello che intendevo evidenziare.
> Infatti si condanna il nazismo e i suoi crimini ma non il comunismo e i suoi crimini solo perche' il comunismo non menziona esplicitamente lo sterminio.
> 
> Mi pare assurdo, una delle piu' grosse menzogne politiche


Nel caso del comunismo non puoi condannare l'ideologia. Devi condannare mandanti ed esecutori.
Altrimenti dovresti condannare tutta la Chiesa compreso Gesù per i crimini dell'Inquisizione.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel caso del comunismo non puoi condannare l'ideologia. Devi condannare mandanti ed esecutori.
> Altrimenti dovresti condannare tutta la Chiesa compreso Gesù per i crimini dell'Inquisizione.
> 
> Buscopann


Bene allora condanniamo tutte realizzazioni dell'ideologia, visto che non ne conosco una che non abbia fatto morti, molti morti.

Se la realizzazione di un'ideologia crea 15 milioni di deportati in Siberia, bhe' qualcosa di non troppo sano ci deve essere. Partire dal siamo tutti uguali, non mi spiega perche' cacio deporti il mio vicino di casa in Siberia... scusa ma a me l'ideologia comunista mi spaventa quanto il nazismo

Per me anche il fanatismo religioso andrebbe condannato... ma l'inquisizione e' roba di centinaia di anni fa...


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel caso del comunismo non puoi condannare l'ideologia. Devi condannare mandanti ed esecutori.
> *Altrimenti dovresti condannare tutta la Chiesa compreso Gesù per i crimini dell'Inquisizione.*
> 
> Buscopann


 Quando uno predica l'inferno per chi non la pensa come lui, è comunque un tipo sospetto. E Gesù lo ha fatto.
Disse anche che la bonta del messaggio e del maestro si potrà giudicare dai frutti che lascerà... applicata a se stesso, il conto finale sarebbe assai salato.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Quando uno predica l'inferno per chi non la pensa come lui, è comunque un tipo sospetto*. E Gesù lo ha fatto.
> Disse anche che la bonta del messaggio e del maestro si potrà giudicare dai frutti che lascerà... applicata a se stesso, il conto finale sarebbe assai salato.


















Buongiorno bestiaccia


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno bestiaccia


 Buongiorno a te , iena crudele!


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Bene allora condanniamo tutte realizzazioni dell'ideologia, visto che non ne conosco una che non abbia fatto morti, molti morti.
> 
> Se la realizzazione di un'ideologia crea 15 milioni di deportati in Siberia, bhe' qualcosa di non troppo sano ci deve essere. Partire dal siamo tutti uguali, non mi spiega perche' cacio deporti il mio vicino di casa in Siberia... scusa ma a me l'ideologia comunista mi spaventa quanto il nazismo
> 
> Per me anche il fanatismo religioso andrebbe condannato... ma l'inquisizione e' roba di centinaia di anni fa...


Tutte le ideologie hanno fatto morti perchè l'essere umano fa leva sulle ideologie per conquistare e mantenere il potere. L'errore in tutto questo è l'uomo, non l'ideologia.
In ogni caso ci sono ideologie che non hanno fatto morti. Il Buddhismo ad esempio è una di queste. Perchè i punti di riferimento religiosi e spirituali sono uomini che non bramano il potere, cosa che immancabilmente si verifica nelle altre religioni o nelle idedologie politiche.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando uno predica l'inferno per chi non la pensa come lui, è comunque un tipo sospetto. E Gesù lo ha fatto.
> Disse anche che la bonta del messaggio e del maestro si potrà giudicare dai frutti che lascerà... applicata a se stesso, il conto finale sarebbe assai salato.


Può darsi che a conti fatti tu abbia ragione. Però questa non è la Chiesa che avrebbe voluto lui. 
Tanto è vero che disse "fuori i mercanti dal tempio" e adesso il Vaticano è un centro commerciale a cielo aperto..Così come disse "guardatevi dagli uomini vestiti di nero"..E credo non si riferisse solo alle camicie nere..

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutte le ideologie hanno fatto morti perchè l'essere umano fa leva sulle ideologie per conquistare e mantenere il potere. L'errore in tutto questo è l'uomo, non l'ideologia.
> In ogni caso ci sono ideologie che non hanno fatto morti. Il Buddhismo ad esempio è una di queste. Perchè i punti di riferimento religiosi e spirituali sono uomini che non bramano il potere, cosa che immancabilmente si verifica nelle altre religioni o nelle idedologie politiche.
> 
> Buscopann


Comunque parlavo dell'ideologia comunista e le varie realizzazioni ahime' con tutte con agghiaccianti risultati.
Comunque per me l'errore e' anche nell'ideologia che non tiene conto del fatto che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali, che in gran parte sono ambiziosi e hanno bisogno di distinguersi... negarlo e' snaturare l'essere umano. Non si puo' pretendere che tutti gli uomini si accontentino di quello e basta, senza avere scelta.
Se per mettere in pratica l'ideologia devi instaurare un regime oppressivo ha fallito anche l'ideologia non solo la nazione che l'ha messa in pratica.

Poi, i vari regimi comunisti avevano ovviamente delle cose ottime, vedi l'istruzione o il lavoro ma questo non ripaga per liberta' perduta. Questo senza neanche contare _il taci o ti faccio secco_ che e' l'aggiunta umana.

Ovviamente questa e' la mia opinione, aborro ogni totalitarismo incluso il capitalismo selvaggio


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può darsi che a conti fatti tu abbia ragione. Però questa non è la Chiesa che avrebbe voluto lui.
> Tanto è vero che disse "fuori i mercanti dal tempio" e adesso il Vaticano è un centro commerciale a cielo aperto..Così come disse "guardatevi dagli uomini vestiti di nero"..E credo non si riferisse solo alle camicie nere..
> 
> Buscopann


E' vero busco, ma io penso che lui in realtà non volesse nessuna chiesa... la famosa frase rivolta a Pietro puzza di falso lontano un miglio. D'altronde i vangeli sono stati scritti secoli dopo la vita di Gesù.
Uno che dice di non pregare nè nelle sinagoghe nè nelle processioni, ma di farlo da soli, non vuole religioni istituzionalizzate. E infatti quella che propone e dispone, è una via "mistica", che quasi nessun essere umano potrà mai seguire davvero. Se Gesù fosse davvero Dio, quasi nessuno si salverebbe dall'inferno che lui ha progettato.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque parlavo dell'ideologia comunista e le varie realizzazioni ahime' con tutte con agghiaccianti risultati.
> Comunque per me l'errore e' anche nell'ideologia che non tiene conto del fatto che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali, che in gran parte sono ambiziosi e hanno bisogno di distinguersi... negarlo e' snaturare l'essere umano. Non si puo' pretendere che tutti gli uomini si accontentino di quello e basta, senza avere scelta.
> Se per mettere in pratica l'ideologia devi instaurare un regime oppressivo ha fallito anche l'ideologia non solo la nazione che l'ha messa in pratica.
> 
> ...


Esatto... anche perchè quelle cose lì le hanno date anche il fascismo e il nazionalsocialismo. Tutte le dittature del '900 hanno guardato con grande attenzione al sociale, perchè solo col terrore non si può governare, e non ci si può far seguire da un intero popolo. Paradossalmente, le dittature per durare davvero, hanno un bisogno di consenso superiore a quello che necessita alle democrazie.


----------

